# Suggestion on Projector gear



## Bgarrett74 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,
I am putting together a package of projectors for our theater department. We are purchasing the Panasonic PT-RS11 laser projectors. We will be mounting these projectors to truss and in some cases batons. The projectors are fairly new and I am having trouble finding cases, mounts, cables, etc. Does anyone know where I could look to find cases for the projectors? They need to be heavy duty. Also I need some heavy duty, tactical shielded Cat 6 cable to run the HDBaseT to the projectors. This is not a permanent install of these cables. We will set them up each show. I have looked for mounts at Chief and Peerless, however I was wondering is anyone had another suggestion as far as mounts goes. These projectors can be put in portrait mode but I can't find a mount that will work in portrait mode. The mounting frame for the projector could probably be adapted to portrait mode but I thought I would see if anyone else had some ideas. 
Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Jacques Mersereau (Jan 8, 2016)

I would suggest having cases custom made if you can't find any 'factory' ones.
We are lucky that there are several guys who do a great job around here.

Regarding the mounts and setting up projectors in 'portrait' mode (sideways) - 
my experience when used in this configuration - (not normal for projectors made for power point ;-)
is that the projector needs to be hanged/placed so that the lens bisects the screen's height.
I.E. if the screen is 16' high and 9 feet wide, and is set on the ground, the lens needs to be 8' off the ground -
Next choice, whether to ground support or fly.

The steel projector mount systems we use, you first attach to the projector to the mount's removable grate.
I usually go to a real hardware store an buy stainless steel bolts of whatever the projector takes (like M4).
I make sure the bolts are long enough because I use 'stand offs' to keep the grate away from the projector,
but not so long that they hang up when the grate inserts into the bracket that holds it.
I then thread the bolts with wing nuts (if I can buy them) or nuts and washers.
This means I can first tighten the bolt into the projector, but then use the wing nuts to tighten down on the grate.
Once the projector is firmly and securely affixed to that grate, the whole thing then slides into the main mounting bracket.
This bracket hangs by threaded 1.5" black iron pipe.

I normally fly from our motorized grid system, but once in a while I use
a boom base (w sandbags) and a black iron pipe as the upright (don't go too high!). 
I use a fixed 90º cheaseborrough and a 6" piece of threaded black iron to attach the projector mount sideways to the upright.
The cheaseborrough allows me to raise and lower the projector on the upright so the lens is where it wants to be = try to avoid keystoneing.

To turn them 'portrait' when flying, I use a 90º black iron elbow and then come off that with a 3-4" threaded piece.
(Makes a U) that threads into the mount. The projector slides in as always. I always use safety cables when flying.

Hope this help!

Jacques


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 9, 2016)

I recommend that you look at Display Devices AVStack enclosures. I don't know if they have one specifically for that model already, but I have used them for Panasonic projectors in the past. Most likely you will only need to have them adjust the mounting plate to match the hole pattern for your projector.

As for Cat6, I'd look at Belden brand cables. If that suits your specifications, they will guide you as to where to purchase.


----------



## Jacques Mersereau (Jan 9, 2016)

<<<I recommend that you look at Display Devices AVStack enclosures. >>>

As I said, the lens needs to be placed in the middle of the screen height when in portrait mode. How does this AVstack cage fly?


----------

